# Who is a genius in music?



## VIPER

Who, in your estimation, is truely a musical genius? Be it purely musically, lyrically, or technically? The term gets over and wrongly used, but who really deserves it?

For me I'd have to say in no particular order:-

John Lennon (songwriting)
Kate Bush (musically and lyrically)
Bob Dylan (lyrically)
Benny & Bjorn from ABBA (pure pop songwriting)

Over to you...


----------



## Detail My Ride

Stevie Wonder, is probably the only person I would class as a musical genius if I had to choose.


----------



## Brazo

Myself and the wife were only discussing this yesterday!

I'd say Beatles, M.Jackson and possibly Madonna, no one else came close imo! Even though am not keen on any of them lol!


----------



## Neil_S

Jimmy Hendrix


----------



## ali355

Purely in terms of their music and its impact on popular culture, and imho I would say:
Sir Paul McCartney
Ian Brown+John Squire
Jay Z
Michael Jackson
BB King
Berry Gordy
probably loads more but they are the first ones that come to mind


----------



## geert dr

For me that has to be Prince !:thumb:

He write's amazing songs,a truly talented multi-musician,great singer,amazing dancer and super performer !


----------



## Rickyboy

Technique - John Paul Jones (Led Zep bass player and about 1000 other instruments)
Lyrics - Robert Plant (although I admit that is debatable)
Musically - Jimi Hendrix and Stevie Wonder


----------



## jamest

Alex Webster. The man is a genius and most probably the best bass player in the world.


----------



## xyber

Anthony Patrick James McGuinness, Jonathan David Grant, Paavo Olavi Siljamäki

Legends!!!!!


----------



## Hair Bear

Oooooh - another toughie PV :wall:

Good call on Kate Bush.

For me.....

Lyricists - Marillion/Fish, Suzanne Vega, Smokey Robinson, Paul Weller and on, and on :lol:

Musicians - Phil Collins, John Squire, Jimmy Paige, Angus Young, Johnny Marr and on, and on :lol:

Vocals - George Michael, Kate Bush, Brian Johnson, Stevie Nicks, Patsy Kline and on, and on :lol:


----------



## SBerlyn

Jackson, Stevie Wonder & Lionel Richie for me. Can anyone guess who my favourite record label is? 

In terms of more recent work, Estelle or Mika stand out for me.

S


----------



## CupraRcleanR

Performer - elvis
Voice - Sam Cooke. Luther vandross
Writer - paul Simon, benny talpin
Group - smiths, stone roses
All rounder - m Jackson


----------



## VIPER

I nearly included Madonna in my list, but whilst I have boundless admiration for what she's achieved (not to mention having a major crush on her in my early teens lol!), I'd class it as extremely clever self promotion and marketing rather than outright 'musical' genius.

Can't believe I left out Hendrix from my list :wall:


----------



## S63

To claim the accolade of a true musical genius, this chap tops the league by a country mile..........Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart.

In more modern times. as much I hate him as a performer Dylan has to be rated one of the great writers, he must hold a record for the number of artists performing his work.


----------



## VIPER

ali355 said:


> Purely in terms of their music and its impact on popular culture, and imho I would say:
> Sir Paul McCartney
> Ian Brown+John Squire
> Jay Z
> Michael Jackson
> BB King
> Berry Gordy
> probably loads more but they are the first ones that come to mind


Interesting that you picked Macca and I picked Lennon. Undoubtably great when they wrote together, but the reason I singled out Lennon is that I just think his solo work stands above McCartney's, and there's always the question of what he _would_ have gone on to write?


----------



## catch the pigeo

Robert Johnson


----------



## timster

Peter green
jimi hendrix
elvis
john lennon

That's all i can think of right now


----------



## Guest

Gerry Rafferty has to be up there.


----------



## Gruffs

Musical Genius, Peerless talent.....

For me,

Peter Green,
Dave Gilmour,
James Hetfield,
Hendrix,
Eva Cassidy,
Kurt Cobain,
Dave Grohl,
Marvin Gaye,
Al Green,


and.................................................................





















Wierd Al Jankovic.


----------



## palfers123

Don't disagree with any yet - althought Wierd Al is stretching it a little...!

My "genius" must be Donald Fagen & therefore Steely Dan. Music about as complex, well produced and witty as it gets.... 

Not listened before? Subscribe (free) to Spotify and have a listen to Aja (1977)... and of course everybody knows what Steely Dan is, right.....?


----------



## chrisc

greenday=bought every album over last 13 years or so going to wembley to see them in november cant wait.
gilbert osulivan-its only cassete dad had in car after thousand times of listening i new every word and still like it now 15 years on.i just look a bit sad going down motorway singing along to it with my 6x9s in van.
scooter-like a bit of scooter


----------



## FerrariFred

palfers123 said:


> Don't disagree with any yet - althought Wierd Al is stretching it a little...!
> 
> My "genius" must be Donald Fagen & therefore Steely Dan. Music about as complex, well produced and witty as it gets....
> 
> Not listened before? Subscribe (free) to Spotify and have a listen to Aja (1977)... and of course everybody knows what Steely Dan is, right.....?


Great Taste, got to love Peg. Any Steely Dan or indeed Donald Fagen can be classed genius IMO. No compromise in any elements of the writing, producing and performing. :thumb:


----------



## Colt Man

shout at me if you will but i honestly think eminem tops my list for lyrically. hes one of my all time favourate artists and i love litening to his music.

and before anyone gets on the "chav" brigade 

im a guy who spends most of his time listening to bfmv, avenged sevenfold,ac(lightning bolt)dc, guns n roses, steel panther, slip knot

infact i listen to and enjoy pretty much anything 

i like the song not the genre and sometimes i dont even like the artist but i may like a song or two by them.


----------



## The Cueball

Thom Yorke

Henry Rollins

Nick Drake

and to a lesser extent Mike Skinner

:thumb:


----------



## Throbbe

Of those still producing music I'd say David Byrne. Multi-talented artist who's been going for 30 years and is still suprising people. Pulls off the clever trick of appealing to elitist snobs (like me) while still being popular.

Not a massive fan myself, but I respect Bowie's ability to keep reinventing himself. Ditto Madge.


----------



## phillyctr

sam cooke
jeff buckley
ryan adams
arthur lee
jim morrison
tim buckley
scott walker
tim buckley


----------



## Shiny

Lou Reed/John Cale/Velvet Underground - quite possibly the most influential band of all time
Frank Black/Pixies - as above
Mark Arm (of Green River/Mudhoney) - quite possibly the forefather of grunge, without whom Nirvana and your Greendays may never have existed
Thurston Moore/Sonic Youth - founders of No Wave
Steve Ignorant/Crass - as influential in the punk movement as the Sex Pistols in my opinion
Robert Smith - the man is a pure genius! 
Rush - possibly the best three musicians in any one band. Alex Lifeson is an axe-god
Morrissey - lyrical genius in his younger days


----------



## Throbbe

Shiny said:


> Steve Ignorant/Crass - as influential in the punk movement as the Sex Pistols in my opinion


Indeed, the fact that Sid Viscous is the posterboy of punk tells you that most people were in it for the image. Music and politics came a very poor second. (I'd say Poly Styrene is criminally underrated too)

No Kevin Shields? I'm suprised at you!


----------



## Trig

I would have to say Richard Ashcroft as one of the greats for me


----------



## Prism Detailing

Pink Floyd, Lyrically and musically are amazing !


----------



## CupraRcleanR

The Cueball said:


> Thom Yorke
> 
> Henry Rollins
> 
> Nick Drake
> 
> and to a lesser extent Mike Skinner
> 
> :thumb:


Mike Skinner!!!! He makes it up as it goes along!! Shockin'

Sorry, couldn't let it pass. He's appalling :lol:


----------



## Shiny

Throbbe said:


> Indeed, the fact that Sid Viscous is the posterboy of punk tells you that most people were in it for the image. Music and politics came a very poor second. (I'd say Poly Styrene is criminally underrated too)
> 
> No Kevin Shields? I'm suprised at you!


Oh, and Kevin Shields  - i just wish to god that he was as good at production (at the time) as he was at making beautiful white noise, choosing to produce their own album, "Isn't Anything", is quite possibly the main reason the Album is not noted in history as one of the greatest of all time, probably, possibly...

I think Pete Murphy of Bauhaus deserves a mention too.

...oh and not forgetting Fat Mike - frontman of NOFX, a key player in Me First & The Gimme Gimmes, and owner/founder of Fat Wreck Chords - the home of all the best US punk rock bands!


----------



## aod

*Silverchair's Daniel Johns*

He's a master at songwriting and lyrics, pretty amazing player too.

Check out:

*Diorama* (album), specifically Tuna in the Brine
Also

*Young Modern* (album) and the tunes: Young Modern Station and Straight Lines

AMAZING :thumb:


----------



## Type R Dave

Cant believe nobody has mentioned Freddie Mercury??, for me one of the greatest showman ever! but thats just my opnion.


----------



## Gruffs

Forgot some,

Carlos Santana,
Josh Homme,
Crissy Hinde,
Cathy Dennis (for her writing rather than her singing),
Eric Clapton,
Errrrrrrrrrrrrm............Andrew Lloyd Webber.
Hayley Williams Vocally blows me away though Paramore are not exceptional. 
Saul Hudson ;-)
Errrrrrrrrrrrm............Gary Barlow.
Dr. Dre.
Timbaland (for Production).


----------



## Type R Dave

Gary Barlow , very overlooked , very good songwriter and mucisian


----------



## Shiny

Gruffs said:


> Forgot some,
> 
> Cathy Dennis (for her writing rather than her singing),


And her lovely boobies...:thumb:

In my collection of punk/grunge/crass/no wave/indie/goth/metal etc, believe it or not i have Cathy Dennis' "Too Many Walls" 12" single. I will add though, only for the acoustic version on the b-side, not the godawful pop-pap single version.


----------



## Prism Detailing

Type R Dave said:


> Gary Barlow , very overlooked , very good songwriter and mucisian


As much as I hate Take That, he is a fantastic songwriter......also he isnt one of these guys who let the fame go to his head, seems really down to earth !


----------



## evenflow

A lot have already been mentioned, but I would like to nominate Ed Vedder, both for his awesome voice and his lyrical genius. No one else comes close for me.

(You may have already guessed this from my username!)


----------



## huddo

Cant believe no one's mentioned Sir Cliff Richard !!


----------



## Shiny

Oh, i should add another to my list - Trent Reznor. Not only for his own music (being pretty much everything as one man from song writer, instrumentalist, producer etc), but also his musical film scores and his production (you only have to look at Antichrist Superstar compared to most of Marylin Masons other work to see how good he can make an artist sound!).


----------



## jamest

Shiny said:


> Oh, i should add another to my list - Trent Reznor. Not only for his own music (being pretty much everything as one man from song writer, instrumentalist, producer etc), but also his musical film scores and his production (you only have to look at Antichrist Superstar compared to most of Marylin Masons other work to see how good he can make an artist sound!).


And the fact that he is one of a few musicians to stand up against the copyright groups that are suing individuals disproportionate fees.


----------



## Reds

Gruffs said:


> Forgot some,
> 
> Eric Clapton,
> 
> Saul Hudson ;-)
> 
> Dr. Dre.
> Timbaland (for Production).


How many people got who Saul Hudson is


----------



## Reds

evenflow said:


> A lot have already been mentioned, but I would like to nominate Ed Vedder, both for his awesome voice and his lyrical genius. No one else comes close for me.
> 
> (You may have already guessed this from my username!)


I don't....

I love the emotion Eddie puts in his voice. The unplugged stuff they did is a permanent fixture on my Iphone :thumb:


----------



## Reds

jamest said:


> And the fact that he is one of a few musicians to stand up against the copyright groups that are suing individuals disproportionate fees.


And put up hi-def video of their live performances onto the web so that fans could edit it as they saw fit (royalty free). I think it was about 500gbs worth of footage to sift through


----------



## littlelloydy

Ian Curtis


----------



## Ross

Fredrik Thordendal An amazing guitarist 
Thomas Hakke Quite simply the best drummer I have heard its like he has two brains


----------



## amcfad

In no particular order:
Paul Weller
Vince Clarke
Glen tilbrook and Chris Difford
Lee Perry
Toots Hibert
Brown/Squire
Nearley forgot Pete Shelley
But if push comes to shove it's got to be the all round talents of Prince !


----------



## Throbbe

Perry Farrell. Again, multi-talented, not just a singer. When combined with Dave Navarro, awesomeness ensues.


----------



## Charley Farley

Brian May
Phil Collins
Cozy Powell
Mark Knopfler
Frank Zappa
Stevie Wonder
And that Gorilla from the TV Cadburys advert, damn fine and clever creature.


----------



## Tom_O

Paul Simon is good. Handel was quite good too :lol:


----------



## Liambo-235

Bee Gees (There deeper stuff)
Madonna (Musically)
Run DMC (Hip-Hop)
Jim Kerr (Simple Minds)


----------



## Janitor

Guy Chambers

He made Mr Williams good. Ok, the pair working together was what made some cracking songs... but the boy's been nothing since he sacked Guy



Beyond that, Joe Dolce was always misunderstood...


----------



## Charley Farley

Janitor said:


> Beyond that, Joe Dolce was always misunderstood...


ROFPML:thumb:


----------



## Throbbe

Janitor said:


> Beyond that, Joe Dolce was always misunderstood...


Ah shaddupayaface.

:thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

Father Abraham, Rene and Renata, Black Lace, Bobby Crush..............:thumb:


----------



## Domus

It would seem the term "Genius" is being spread around a bit to much in my opinion.

Most contemporary musicians agree with me - Brian Wilson.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

OK, how's about Ry Cooder, Elmore James, Stevie Ray Vaughan, Jimmy Page, Steve Vai, Arlen Roth, Mark King, Jaco Pastorius, Steve Gadd, Billie Holiday, Les Paul and Jimi Hendrix to name a few?

Very subjective and down to personal preference.


----------



## dean j

Out of every artist/group mentioned, Stevie Wonder is by a long margin, the best of em all.

An unbelievable voice. He shouldn't be able to hit the notes he does. Amazing.

Song writing. He's written for the biggest of em out there. Aretha Franklin, Michael Jackson to name but a few.

Longevity. He's been around forever, and I personally never tire of listening to him. He's in the Jeep stereo right now!

There is not one person on here that doesn't like not one of his songs. 

People who said Madonna are crazy. She made it big for being "out there" in her performances. The cones on the knockers etc. She just publicises herself well, and re-invents herself to the music of the time, which is only mediocre at best.

Quick mentions

Michael Jackson. We will never see someone as big as him in our lifetimes.
Aretha Franklin. The most unbelievable female voice out there.
Ray Lamontagne. A real powerful, honest voice. Brilliant.

No arguments. I'm right!!! lol


----------



## GrahamW

My taste varies quite a bit 

Guitarist: Joe Satriani
Singer:Freddie Mecury and Eva Cassidy
To chill out :Glenn Miller

Told you it was varied


----------



## millns84

Got to be Matt Bellamy for me. Not quite as popular as some names floating around this post but I'd say he's one of the best!


----------



## Sandro

i struggle to understand that after 7 pages no one has mentioned Mike Patton (of Faith No More, Mr Bungle, Fantomas, Tomahawk, Peeping Tom, Kaada/Patton, General Patton vs The Executioners, Crank2 OST etc etc etc etc etc etc!!!!)

whats wrong with everyone on here, have you all gone mad :| 




without doubt the greatest vocalist/songwriter rock has offered the world.


----------



## Throbbe

Sandro said:


> without doubt the greatest vocalist/songwriter rock has offered the world.


Pffft, only the second best singer in FNM.

Actually, I do like him, especially Mr Bungle, but I wouldn't go as far as genius. Best rock vocalist for me was Chris Cornell in his prime.


----------



## Frothey

^^Chris Cornell - temple of the dog were an awesome group, the layering of the guitars was fantastic. as it was in pearl jam.....


----------



## Gruffs

Kaki King and her pink noise is worth a google.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

dean j said:


> Quick mentions
> 
> Michael Jackson. We will never see someone as big as him in our lifetimes.
> 
> No arguments. I'm right!!! lol


Not true - Elvis Presley was alive in my lifetime. He was/is bigger by far.


----------



## sri_150

Queen the original with freddie mercury


----------



## dean j

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> Not true - Elvis Presley was alive in my lifetime. He was/is bigger by far.


Well your old then! lol

I'm not too sure about that anyway.


----------



## Gruffs

Michael Jackson had not done anything of musical brilliance since the 80's.


Sorry but i'm right, no arguments. 

How about, just to throw a curve ball at you all.

John Williams,
Ennio Morricone,
Michael Nyman,
Quincy Jones.

Surely if longevity is the measure of greatness, Then William's scores for Star Wars, Indiana Jones, Superman, Schindler's List, Harry Potter, Saving Private Ryan etc have to rank him alongside the other genii mentioned here.


----------



## stan the man

Bass Mark King

Lead guitar- Andy Latimer

Drums- Andy Ward

Keys- Rick Wakeman

Vocals- Francis Dunnery

Multi instrumentalist- Mike Oldfield.


----------



## dean j

Right then.

If it aint Michael Jackson, who is it?

Lets have ONE artist only

Theres been about a hundred people saying a hundred names

I personally think Stevie Wonder fits all the categories that were mentioned

And in your opinion, Michael Jackson hasn't made decent music since the 80's. Theres a good few tens of millions who would disagree mate.

I read Elvis has sold 1 billion records, michael Jackson, 750 million.

If i recall correctly, Elvis died in 81? Michael last month, and even I went out and bought 3 of his albums soon after.

Anyone think he could make that Billion mark?

So, my 1 artist is Stevie Wonder, incase you all forgot


----------



## Streeto

50 Cent


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

It's all personel preference.

Most of the names mentioned on here, I haven't heard of.


----------



## S63

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> It's all personel preference.
> 
> Most of the names mentioned on here, I haven't heard of.


glad I'm not alone and totally agree with your comments.


----------



## Janitor

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> It's all personel preference.





S500 said:


> glad I'm not alone and totally agree with your comments.


Of course it is

The old polls for 'Best Guitarist', 'Best Band', 'Best Album' etc were only ever a reflection of 'Most Popular', not necessarily 'best'... and besides, you simply can't quantify 'best' as it will always be different things to different people

Anyway, I'm still right with Joe Dolce... and you all know it


----------



## Sandro

Throbbe said:


> Pffft, only the second best singer in FNM.
> 
> Actually, I do like him, especially Mr Bungle, but I wouldn't go as far as genius. Best rock vocalist for me was Chris Cornell in his prime.


im lacking respect for you im afraid 

hes 1000x better than chuck in FNM. Chris Cornell sings and thats it, its hardly ground breaking. Pattons voice is another instrument, and not just the same things over and over it pretty much anything he wants to be, and his use of effects and computers is genius.


----------



## Gruffs

dean j said:


> Right then.
> 
> If it aint Michael Jackson, who is it?
> 
> Lets have ONE artist only
> 
> Theres been about a hundred people saying a hundred names
> 
> I personally think Stevie Wonder fits all the categories that were mentioned
> 
> And in your opinion, Michael Jackson hasn't made decent music since the 80's. Theres a good few tens of millions who would disagree mate.
> 
> I read Elvis has sold 1 billion records, michael Jackson, 750 million.
> 
> If i recall correctly, Elvis died in 81? Michael last month, and even I went out and bought 3 of his albums soon after.
> 
> Anyone think he could make that Billion mark?
> 
> So, my 1 artist is Stevie Wonder, incase you all forgot


Tens of Millions also bought Westlife, Boyzone and Will Young records (and no, not necessarily the same people). Number doesn't necessarily mean right.

I'm afraid that yes, IMO (as a music based thread was always going to be subjective), since the 80s MJ has released nothing but pretentious, patronising rubbish like superstars tend to do. No longer genre (i didn't like his earlier stuff either but i still recognise it for what it was) defining or any good really.

Of course, this is likely to make a few people angry, Fan being short for Fanatical it's kind of understandable.

ONE artist or group only is just going to narrow it down to personal favourites.

so in that vein.

Dave Grohl of Nirvana, Foo Fighters and 1 album of Queens Of The Stone Age.


----------



## Bratwurst

Mr Blobby!

only kidding

not jumping on some sort of death bandwagon, but I'd have to go for *Michael Jackson*, purely because he did it all, great songs, great dancing/performing, cool videos and of course proper good singing.


----------



## Shiny

If you are choosing MJ, shouldn't you be choosing his dad and all the other producers etc he had behind him?

Things like Thriller were possibly genius, but i'd say more like the product of having millions of $$$'s that most other artists haven't got.

I'm also afraid i can't think of one Stevie Wonder song i like. But each to their own.


----------



## grayfox

I hate making it simple like I have because its anything but.

Male Vocalist – Robert plant / Freddie Mercury

Female Vocalist – Billy Holiday / Janis Joplin

Lyricists – Bob Dylan / Syd Barrett

Technical Ability – David Gilmour / John Paul Jones

Greatest Album - Van morrisons – Astral weeks / Beach Boys – Pets Sounds / Led Zep IV

Pretty happy with that.


----------



## nilitara

This question, will never be answered, simply because it's all down to personal taste. For me the ultimate showman is Prince, Mick jagger quoted " that the man is a music melting pot" you'd be hard pressed to find a more prolific songwriter, he's a guitarist, drummer, pianist, producer, dancer.

And think of all the other hits, he's penned for other artists, manic Monday the bangles, nothing compares to u sinead o Connor, they are only a couple. He's highly respected in the music world, and somewhat overlooked. I'm fortunate to have seen him live twice, and rate him as the all round package.

Nige


----------



## grayfox

agree with the above, I think Prince is great, brilliant infact but I just dont get on with him (not that I know him personally of course)


----------



## Streeto

D4L - kickin it all day long geniuses!


----------



## Tom_O

Chopin. Some of his pieces are amazing. Tristesse for me.


----------



## Guest

Barry White.


----------



## Scotch

You got Clapton and Pink Floyd but you missed out on one of the true greats..

Stevie Ray Vaughan.

Cheers


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

Scotch said:


> You got Clapton and Pink Floyd but you missed out on one of the true greats..
> 
> Stevie Ray Vaughan.
> 
> Cheers


I didn't miss him out - back page and read my post. :thumb:


----------



## Lost Boys

My votes go to Jimmy Page and Ron Asheton.

Jimmy took the end of the Yardbirds, made his plans, and turned it into one of the greatest rock bands the world has even seen, and Ron Asheton was a guitarist ahead of his time, the godfather of punk in my opinion. Bands like the Clash and the Sex Pistols formed as a result of seeing gigs by the Stooges.


----------



## rr dave

A lot of good shouts been mentioned.

I'm going to add Noel Gallagher and Johnny Cash


----------



## rob750

Jackson do me a favour this was just a sad individual and Paul McCartney another sad vain person....next you guys will be adding Cliff Richards and Max Bygraves


----------



## rob750

Prince is a better showman and had more input into his videos and film ; Lennon was the brains of the Beatles.


----------



## Scotch

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> I didn't miss him out - back page and read my post. :thumb:


Yup your right

D'oh


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

Scotch said:


> Yup your right
> 
> D'oh


His brother Jimmie aint bad either. He often joined Double Trouble for live sets and studio recordings. His stuff with The Fabulous Thunderbirds is OK too, but not as "exciting" as SR himself. :thumb:


----------



## Scotch

I may just get my guitar out now... 

Can't play that well though


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN

Jean michel jarre, 
(his father was maurice jarre a very famous movie soundtrack composer.)

Vangelis, a genuine genius, in my eyes
( for the simple reason, he cannot read or write musical notation,plays totally by ear)






for my money, both ground breaking in there own fields of music.


----------



## silverback

Phil Collins? I've been a big Genesis fan ever since the release of their 1980 album, Duke. Before that, I really didn't understand any of their work. Too artsy, too intellectual. It was on Duke where Phil Collins' presence became more apparent. I think Invisible Touch was the group's undisputed masterpiece. It's an epic meditation on intangibility. At the same time, it deepens and enriches the meaning of the preceding three albums.Listen to the brilliant ensemble playing of Banks, Collins and Rutherford. You can practically hear every nuance of every instrument.In terms of lyrical craftsmanship, the sheer songwriting, this album hits a new peak of professionalism. 

Take the lyrics to Land of Confusion. In this song, Phil Collins addresses the problems of abusive political authority. In Too Deep is the most moving pop song of the 1980s, about monogamy and commitment. The song is extremely uplifting. Their lyrics are as positive and affirmative as anything I've heard in rock.Phil Collins' solo career seems to be more commercial and therefore more satisfying, in a narrower way. Especially songs like In the Air Tonight and Against All Odds.But I also think Phil Collins works best within the confines of the group, than as a solo artist, and I stress the word artist. This is Sussudio, a great, great song, a personal favorite. 

:lol:


----------



## Frothey

rob750 said:


> Prince


you've got to hate him haven't you? He can play most intruments, can dance, good looking, rich, women love him....... at least I'm bigger than he is!


----------



## Andy Bray

Lyrics. Dylan and Van Morrison
Groups. Led Zep.
Modern Influence. See above along with Robert Johnson.
Vocalist. Paul Rodgers.
Most prolific sellers of music. Has to be those guys born many many years ago..eg Mozart,Handel etc etc. I wonder if Led zep as much as I love their music will be listened to in three to four hundred years time.


----------



## trimmtrabb

Adam Duritz from the Counting Crows


----------



## eurodub

Has to be Paul Weller, the Modfather....:thumb:


----------



## chargedvr6

jimmy page
freddy mercury 
stevie wonder
paul mcartney


----------



## mk2jon

jacko for me


----------



## dean j

nilitara said:


> This question, will never be answered, simply because it's all down to personal taste. For me the ultimate showman is Prince, Mick jagger quoted " that the man is a music melting pot" you'd be hard pressed to find a more prolific songwriter, he's a guitarist, drummer, pianist, producer, dancer.
> 
> And think of all the other hits, he's penned for other artists, manic Monday the bangles, nothing compares to u sinead o Connor, they are only a couple. He's highly respected in the music world, and somewhat overlooked. I'm fortunate to have seen him live twice, and rate him as the all round package.
> 
> Nige


Nige. Agree with you there. To pen songs for some of the biggest singers out there, makes a true great in my eyes.

Thats why i still say Stevie wonder. He penned for Aretha Franklin. In my eyes, the biggest female voice EVER! Also penned for Michael Jackson too, to name but a few.

And it is true that there were big names behind Michael Jacksons work, but they didnt write all his songs, and they sure didnt sing/perform em did they.

Quincy Jones was behind his best albums, but that thread will come another time i suppose (Best producer of all time).

Dean j


----------



## Badger1967

Randy Rhoads

best guitar player ever.....just listen to the solo of Children of the Grave on the Tribute Album......belter


----------



## alan_mcc

Lyrics - Neil Peart

wow


----------



## German Bimmer

i´d go for declan de barra, former clann zu frontman

and of course mark knopfler...


----------



## GB_LOW

All good examples of fine musicians (with some exceptions) but genii?

Surely that requires something of a step up, change the face of music as it were.

People like Chuck Berry, Elvis, The Jazz pioneers. Maybe people like Kool Herc, KRS One, Mozart of course and others. but POP? thats pretty much all derived from established musical forms.

discuss


----------



## VIPER

GB_LOW said:


> All good examples of fine musicians (with some exceptions) but genii?
> 
> Surely that requires something of a step up, change the face of music as it were.
> 
> People like Chuck Berry, Elvis, The Jazz pioneers. Maybe people like Kool Herc, KRS One, Mozart of course and others. but POP? thats pretty much all derived from established musical forms.
> 
> discuss


Astute obsveration, and I do agree, but I would also argue that you don't necessarily have to be a pioneer in something to also be considered a genius. The Beatles were extremely instrumental (no pun) in shaping modern popular music, and I think everyone, fan or not, has to conceed Lennon & Macca were touched with something approach 'genius' in their songwriting; yet they weren't the first band of their kind.


----------



## Shiny

To be fair, the Beatles were nothing more than a Take That of the 60's, making pop records for hoards of screaming girls. Then they took a few drugs, made an LP with someone in bare feet and then 20 years later you have music teachers with beards playing their records backwards in class getting all excited about Paul being dead. I just don't get it. 

You only have to look at all their solo work to ascertain just how awfully bad they are.

Sorry to any Beatles fans out there, but that's just as i see it. The Rolling Stones, whilst still a pop band, had far more depth and variation in their music in my opinion. It's a bit like the old Oasis v Blur thing, Oasis churn out the same sound LP after LP, while Blur made an effort to develop and diversify, yet people still bang on about Oasis like they are they best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Leodhasach

A very tough one, I'm a fan of a great many artist and musicians for a variety of reasons.

But...

From a technical point of view, I'd have to say Mark Knopfler but as a close second to Malcolm Jones, Runrig's guitarist. Live, he is spectacular and mesmerising in equal measure.


----------



## Gruffs

Shiny said:


> To be fair, the Beatles were nothing more than a Take That of the 60's, making pop records for hoards of screaming girls. Then they took a few drugs, made an LP with someone in bare feet and then 20 years later you have music teachers with beards playing their records backwards in class getting all excited about Paul being dead. I just don't get it.
> 
> You only have to look at all their solo work to ascertain just how awfully bad they are.
> 
> Sorry to any Beatles fans out there, but that's just as i see it. The Rolling Stones, whilst still a pop band, had far more depth and variation in their music in my opinion. It's a bit like the old Oasis v Blur thing, Oasis churn out the same sound LP after LP, while Blur made an effort to develop and diversify, yet people still bang on about Oasis like they are they best thing since sliced bread.


^^^^^^^^^^^

Ever read a post and wished you had the balls to say it first? I just have.

Couldn't agree more. I have never felt the Beatles' music either.


----------



## geert dr

Shiny said:


> To be fair, the Beatles were nothing more than a Take That of the 60's, making pop records for hoards of screaming girls. Then they took a few drugs, made an LP with someone in bare feet and then 20 years later you have music teachers with beards playing their records backwards in class getting all excited about Paul being dead. I just don't get it.
> 
> You only have to look at all their solo work to ascertain just how awfully bad they are.
> 
> Sorry to any Beatles fans out there, but that's just as i see it. The Rolling Stones, whilst still a pop band, had far more depth and variation in their music in my opinion. It's a bit like the old Oasis v Blur thing, Oasis churn out the same sound LP after LP, while Blur made an effort to develop and diversify, yet people still bang on about Oasis like they are they best thing since sliced bread.


Have you ever listened to all Beatles material :doublesho:doublesho, every album sounds different and there was a constant evolution in their music,sound and songwriting !
Even their solo work is great in my opinion except Ringo's records !

And to compare The Beatles to a boysband like Thake That is downright insulting and offensive mate !


----------



## Gruffs

geert dr said:


> Have you ever listened to all Beatles material :doublesho:doublesho, every album sounds different and there was a constant evolution in their music,sound and songwriting !
> Even their solo work is great in my opinion except Ringo's records !
> 
> And to compare The Beatles to a boysband like Thake That is downright insulting and offensive mate !


Gary Barlow is a very talented and good song writer. And this entire thread is only in the opinion of the poster.

FWIW, The only music that is good music is music that moves YOU. My own personal tastes range from Classical to brass to Metal to Pop and even some Happy Hardcore. If it's good, then i listen to it.

I will concede that the Beatles are better than a lot of the monumental tripe that R1 play now. Middle of the road, mediocre examples of all genres that push no boundaries IMO. The good stuff gets played once and then left alone for the next La Roux track to be played on loop.


----------



## Frothey

Jarvis ****er

Bjorn and Benny

Malcolm McLaren


----------



## adam87

Genius's are only a few people in my eyes. How madonna is a genius i'l never know.

Miles Davis

Hendrix

Jaco Pastorius 

Marcus Miller

Charles Mingus

to name just a few


----------



## dean j

I must say, i agree on the the Beatles.

I'd like to throw another one into the mix. A new age great if theres such a thing

A silly girl really, but you cant deny, she is talented...

Amy Winehouse

Anyone listened to her albums? I think they're brilliant

Expecting a few flamers on this one!


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf

I'd expect a few "flamers" too, to be honest. I think she's dreadful.


----------



## Throbbe

Shiny said:


> To be fair, the Beatles were nothing more than a Take That of the 60's, making pop records for hoards of screaming girls. Then they took a few drugs, made an LP with someone in bare feet and then 20 years later you have music teachers with beards playing their records backwards in class getting all excited about Paul being dead. I just don't get it.
> 
> You only have to look at all their solo work to ascertain just how awfully bad they are.
> 
> Sorry to any Beatles fans out there, but that's just as i see it. The Rolling Stones, whilst still a pop band, had far more depth and variation in their music in my opinion. It's a bit like the old Oasis v Blur thing, Oasis churn out the same sound LP after LP, while Blur made an effort to develop and diversify, yet people still bang on about Oasis like they are they best thing since sliced bread.


The Beatles/Stones and Oasis/Blur thing isn't a bad comparison. Speak to people who were into music at the time and they'll tell you the cool kids liked the Stones.

That said, there is talent involved in writing hugely popular songs. The first few Oasis albums were recycled country licks combined with pub rock, but they did reach more people than any other british band of the era (except maybe Bush).

I do think the Beatles were innovative and introduced/popularised some studio techniques that some bands have made a whole career out of! Tomorrow Never Knows is a good example. I don't subscribe to the point of view that it invented dance music, but the Chemical Brothers made no secret of the influence it had on them.

Interesting that genius is being applied to groups too. I think in some cases the whole is greater than the sum of the parts, and some artists feed off each other. Lennon/McCartney is the obvious example, Mick/Keef, Squire/Brown, Dave Navaro is nothing without Perry, and so on.

Equally, I think often the most important member of the band is the one that doesn't necessarily write, but balances the more creative elements and keeps them in check. Garry Barlow without Take That wrote overblown guff rather than tight pop ballads, Izzy Stradlin left taking GnR's sense of perspective with him, and while I'm not really that familiar with them, I think Syd did the same for Pink Floyd.


----------



## Fordy_ST500

Paul Kappa... not at all famous, but the guy is a musical genious.. he can play anything. if any of you get the chance too see him, he is on at the cavern club in liverpool every saturday, worth seeing...
why he stands out...ever heard duelling banjo's?, he can play that alone, on his guitar
Ballero; not a note out whilst playing it behind his head.. impressive you may sat
and he plays the music of the song blackbird whilst singing free bird..

he is a true genious... http://www.myspace.com/theamazingkappa


----------



## Hudy82

Freddie Mercury and Brian May from Queen.
Celine Dion Not to sure whether she could be described as a musical genius but she is extremely talented imo.


----------



## Greg

millns84 said:


> Got to be Matt Bellamy for me. Not quite as popular as some names floating around this post but I'd say he's one of the best!


Agreed. He has everything.


----------



## mwbpsx

got to be milli vanilli no tallent ect but made a fortune lol


----------



## VIPER

mwbpsx said:


> got to be milli vanilli no tallent ect but made a fortune lol


Not exactly what I had in mind, but great answer nevertheless :thumb:

Same thing could be said for the majority of 'artists' that get churned out of the corporate music machine each year, but they took it to another level :lol:


----------



## mel1989

Cliff Burton. Bass god


----------



## VIPER

^^^ 'tallica were never the same after 

RIP Cliff


----------



## Mucky

i have a small list and in no order they are

geddy lee

neil peart

prince

mca 

ad rock

mike dee


----------



## mel1989

Viper said:


> ^^^ 'tallica were never the same after
> 
> RIP Cliff


No they aren't the same, but they are still damn good :thumb:


----------



## traffman

Cliff Burton !!!! Bass player genius .

I have been into Metallica since 1985 , however after the black album theyve never really hit the groove for me .
Death Magnetic is by far the closet theyve ever got to the earlier stuff.

I saw Kurt Cobain twice in the early nineties and for sheer enrergy and talent he is pretty darn good.

I used to see a lot of bands like Mudhoney , Pixies , Captain America , Sonic Youth oh an the Nirvana support act Shonen Knife who were interesting.

My range of tastes goes from Ian Brown to Slipknot to Qemists to Prodigy and a little NWA in between with Kate Bush thrown in for good measure.

Ive never bought a John Lennon LP or single but i rate that chap as a beautiful songwriter .

And Roy Orbisons voice as a truelly wonderfull.

I will probably never own a Beatles lp or a Roy Orbison single , but its the appreciation of these figures that make me understand and love music for what it is .


----------



## traffman

Lol i never really answered the question , i suppose what matters is it doesnt matter.

If your into Cascada then right on , if you love Miles Davies then good .

As long as theres desire to listen and push the boundaries forward theres so many talented and future talents out there.

Thats why i love music.


----------



## David 1150

geert dr said:


> For me that has to be Prince !:thumb:
> 
> He write's amazing songs,a truly talented multi-musician,great singer,amazing dancer and super performer !


I totally agree. Add to that, I'd rate him as the greatest guitarist ever, Hendrix included, and I really don't say that lightly.

I think Neil Peart (Rush) has written some fantastic lyrics and is rather good as a drummer..

Richie Blackmore (Deep Purple, Rainbow) had a fine talent for adapting classical music into the heavy rock genre, playing and also raised (?) the destruction of a Strat to an art form!


----------



## uruk hai

BB King, Robert Johnson


----------



## stedman

Matt Bellamy. 'Nuff Said!

*The front-man in Muse*


----------



## Bigge

The Who, Dr Hook, and The Arctic Monkeys...Variety is the spice of life


----------



## FALCONGTHO

Joe Satriani,Steve Vai,John Petrucci,Stevie Ray Vaughn,Gary Moore...not in any particular order


----------



## j03y-1

carol king


----------



## mteam

I'll throw a couple of names in Morrisey and James Brown ?


----------

